# Reason for budgie's death?



## lesbird (Jul 21, 2021)

I’m sorry if this is the wrong space, but I need answers. so a while back i had two parakeets, Peekaboo and King. one day i came in and they were both dead. Peekaboo had been sick for a while (my parents wouldn’t take me to the vet), but King was perfectly healthy (to my knowledge). Furthermore, Peekaboo’s feathers were ruffled and she looked as if she had died and then fallen (they were both lying on the floor), meanwhile King looked almost peaceful, right next to Peekaboo. It seemed to me as if King had just... willed herself to die after Peekaboo’s passing, but I’m not sure. Any ideas?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is no way of knowing the reason for King's death without a necropsy being done. Since the two budgies were being housed together chances are that King was sick as well and you did not know it.

Necropsies in Pet Birds

I strongly recommend you do not get any other budgies until you are out on your own and financially able to provide any pets with the veterinary care they deserve. 
Given your parent's refusal to allow you to take Peekaboo to the vet, I would not advise pets of any sort in the household.

Ensuring one provides proper vet care is part of the responsibility of pet ownership. 
Any pet, no matter the cost or whether it was "free", is a living breathing creature. 
When a person "adopts" a pet, that individual assumes the responsibility of caring for that animal. 
The pet is totally dependent on the owner for everything, including receiving the medical care and attention it deserves if it becomes ill or injured. 

Those who believe that the expense of having a pet ends should be only the cost of the pet plus food, housing and toys are leaving out the most important part of the equation. 
Giving the animal adequate medical care is integral part of providing it with a safe and loving home.*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello there and welcome to the forums, 

I'm so sorry to hear of the sudden death of your budgies. As mentioned above, there is no way to know how or why they died without an avian vet's analysis. FaeryBee has given you great information and advice; I agree that you should wait to get more budgies if you want to until you're able to ensure that you're able to take them to the vet when they need it. 

Best wishes! 

Cheers~


----------

